# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Create ASP.NET Core 3.1 app in VB.NET today

## M.Hamdy

Hi all.
We can say that VB.Net finally made it to ASP.NET Core.
I published eShopOnWeb_VB.NET which is the VB.NET version of the Microsoft full web sample eShopOnWeb
I used Vazor and ZML to design MVC views and Razor Pages, because ASP.NET Core as you know doesn't provide a razor syntax that supports VB.NET (no vbhtml).
I hope VB.NET developers find it helpful, and start creating their web applications targeting ASP.NET Core 3.1 using VB.NET and Vazor.

To start using it now:
1. Install Vazor project and item templates to setup Vazor templates:
    a- A Vazor project template for ASP.NET MVC Core 3.1 .
    b- A Vazor project template for ASP.NET Web Pages Core 3.1 .
    c- A VazorView item template to add a new vazor view (.vazor and .vbxml.vb files) to MVC projects.
    d- A VazorPage item template to add a new vazor page (.cshtml, .cshtml.vb, and .vbxml.vb files) to Razor Pages projects.

2. Install VSIX installer to add Html5 Auto-Completion in XML Literals to your VS as an extension.


3. Use the instructions in the ReadMe file to learn the rules of Vazor.

4. Use eShopOnWeb.VB as a guide app

5. Have fun  :Smilie:

----------


## M.Hamdy

I hope you find this useful

----------


## Delaney

As this is a code you propose to share, I asked the moderators to put this thread in the codebank area

----------


## M.Hamdy

@Delaney
This is an open source tool, not just a code. It can be used directly in VB .NET by installing the VazorEx to add the Vazor project and Item templates to VS. Vazor projects reference the Vazor NuGet, so no need to download the source code.

----------


## M.Hamdy

VazorEx extension is available on visual studio marketplace:
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com...ernVBNET.Vazor
It works for both VS2019 and VS 2020 and it installs:
1. The Vazor project template for ASP.NET MVC Core 6.0 .
2. The Vazor project template for ASP.NET Web Pages Core 6.0 .
3. The VazorView item template to add a new vazor view (.vazor and .vbxml.vb files) to the MVC project.
4. The VazorPage item template to add a new vazor page (.cshtml, .cshtml.vb, and .vbxml.vb files) to the Razor Pages project.
5. Html5 CompletionProvider that provides Html5 auto completion in VB XML literals.

----------

